

Company employs mildly autistic to test software - petethomas
http://www.suntimes.com/business/7805589-420/north-short-company-employs-mildly-autistic-to-test-software.html

======
jbrkr
Discussed previously [1].

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3026591> (yahoo.com)

